# Avatar



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally went to see Avatar today. Tried to get into IMAX but it was sold out till tomorrow. Did see it in 3D and it was amazing! I really wasn't prepared for how involved I would get with this strange and lovely "people". The female roles are really strong...and quite a love story, too.
BIG thumbs up!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jean, I am so glad you wrote this...from the previews I have not understood all the hype on this being a breakthrough movie. But I know we will go see it so I am glad to know that is really good and that there is a good story as well.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw it with my son and hubby last week and it was wonderful! It's a beauiful movie, the scenes and the story. We all enjoyed it and I would love to see it again!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My hubby, sister, and older three saw it last Sunday, and really liked it. I took the 5 yr old to see Alvin and the Chipmunks  I wanted to see Avatar, but I was worried it may be too much for him. Besides, I'm an Alvin fan..and I enjoyed some alone time with my baby


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I would really suggest seeing it in 3D. And...if you can IMAX. You can see it without 3D and I am sure it is just as lovely but you'll really miss the full impact of the technology. The glasses are very comfortable-just like a pair of sunglasses. It took me awhile to adjust but once you get into the story and particularly when you are in the digital world...you'll be blown away. 

Go early and get a center seat for full effect. op2:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've seen Avatar twice in 3-D and loved it even more the second time 
My oldest son saw opening night (midnight showing) and told me that it was "Epic"..coming from a 14 year old that's high praise. 
When I watched it the following day I was blown away by the effort put into creating not just a movie but an entire world and culture... it's amazing! A must see


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Jean for the rave review. I really would like to see it but I am not at all sure that DH would like it. Maybe I can talk a friend into going with me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not a sci fi gal, but I LOVED it. I was so tired I thought I might fall asleep, but it kept my attention! 5 stars here!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't imagine that anyone would not like it. Pam and I went to a 2:45 afternoon show last week on a cold, rainy day and there were 3 other people in the theater. We plan to see it again.

We sat right in the middle of the theater, level with the screen. We hear that the 3D is a bit wierd if you sit off to one side. It was amazing from where we were sitting.

We plan to go to an IMAX theater the next terrible weather day we get.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hubby and I will be seeing it again too. It was just fabulous. We never like the same movie but this one we both loved. The scenery was just stunning and the graphics were so seamless. I've never seen such alive animated characters.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

We all loved it here!! Saw it in 3-D, but we would love to see it again in IMAX.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

DH and I saw it last week in IMAX. It was breath taking! I want to see it again. For sure, go early and sit in the middle. It makes a BIG difference.


----------

